# 1975 Matthews Nomad Tandem



## bikemonkey (Sep 17, 2019)

Just finished cleaning this one up. Components date code it to catalog 1974/1975. Eagle rear derailleur Takagi 3 Arrows cranks, 26" x 1 3/8" EA3 rims w/105 ga spokes.

"Headbadge" decal is Matthews - thinking that this might be from the Bill Matthews Co. of San Gabriel, CA?


----------

